# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  LIBRO VIRTUAL "EXPORTANDO PERÚ: AGRICULTURA 2014 - 2015"

## inform@cción

En esta edición presentamos datos de abril del 2014 a marzo del 2015 de los principales productos agrícolas. Asimismo, contamos con información de cultivos semanales, mensuales, destinos, importadores de los principales productos presentados a través de gráficos, tablas de datos y mapas.  
Esta información es tomada de una base de datos, que incluye las exportaciones de las 176 principales partidas arancelarias del sector agrícola. Estas partidas se agrupan en 79 productos. 
En el capítulo de exportadores mostramos los detalles de 100 empresas que exportaron los principales productos, los de mayor ingreso, con un detalle semanal de productos de exportación.  *Precio:*  - US$ 80 inc. IGV (sin actualizaciones)
- US$ 180 inc. IGV (con actualizaciones mensuales por 12 meses)  *DEPOSITAR EN:*   Interbank Cta. Cte. en soles N° Nº 107-0010115482Interbank Cta. Cte. En dólares Nº 107-3000186487Banco de Crédito Cta. Cte. en soles Nº 193-1321477-0-51Banco de Crédito Cta. Cte. en dólares Nº 193-1466303-1-50 
A nombre de Información para la Acción, Asociación Civil, RUC 20417591941  *Informes y pedidos: * *Telfs:* (511) 444-5656 | (511) 444-5660 | (511) 637-2971   *Correo:* sm.inform@ccion.com.pe   facebook exportando-02.jpgTemas similares: Presentación del libro: "Agricultura de Conservación, una práctica innovadora con Beneficios Económicos y Medioambientales" Artículo: Presentarán el libro: "Contribución de la Agricultura Familiar al sector Agropecuario en el Perú" :: LIBRO VIRTUAL EXPORTANDO PERÚ: AGRICULTURA 2013 - 2014 :: inform@cción LIBRO VIRTUAL - EXPORTANDO PERÚ AGRICULTURA 2012 - 2013

----------

